# .460 Rowland



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

This is a pretty nifty 1911 option - especially for hunters. The Clark Customs .460 Rowland kit provides .44 Magnum ballistics from a 5" 1911. I picked up a kit used (along with some ammo) from a gunsmith I know in KY and it sure is a hoot to shoot. The integral compensator is so effective that the recoil feels about like a regular 1911 shooting +P ammo. Their website lists the guns they recommend as a base - primarily forged frame guns so sadly the Rock Island (and other Philippine made models) are not recommended. Here is mine mounted in my modified Springer Mil-Spec.

(No changes to the base gun are required so it takes about 5 minutes to install/remove)


----------



## MagTen (Sep 6, 2013)

Glock 21 460 Rowland conversion.


----------



## blacktail (Oct 8, 2010)

How did it perform? Any problems cycling or feed problems? Have been thinking about this conversion as well.


----------



## MagTen (Sep 6, 2013)

blacktail said:


> How did it perform? Any problems cycling or feed problems? Have been thinking about this conversion as well.


I has shot very well. Rowland recall my first barrel and replaced it with another one. The new barrel has jammed with a casted slug that was not seated quite deep enough.


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

I have shot them and the folk that have them tell me that the best thing is to build up a dedicated pistol to use it on and not treat it like a 22 Conversion unit on a 1911. I think the thing is I have some serious revolvers so I can't see blowing the money on one.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I think that this is another round that is going to die. It doesn't do anything that a .44 Magnum can't do; and there is a lot less pounding of the gun.


----------

